# Shark Tooth Queen Size Blanket Pattern



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

CO multiples of 12 plus 10. K the first 5 and last 5, slipping the first st purlwise.

row 1 'yo, k10,k2tog'
row 2 and all even rows P
row3 'k1, yo, k9, k2tog'
row5 'k2,yo, k8, k2tog
row7 'k3, yo, k7, k2tog
row9 'k4, yo, k6, k2tog
row11 'k5, yo, k5, k2tog
row13 'k6, yo, k4, k2tog
row15 'k7, yo, k3, k2tog
row17 'k8, yo, k2, k2tog
row19 'k9, yo, k1, k2tog
row21 'k10, yo, k2tog
row23 'ssk, k10, yo
row25 'ssk, k9, yo, k1
row27 'ssk, k8, yo, k2
row29 'ssk, k7, yo, k3
row31 'ssk, k6, yo, k4
row33 'ssk, k5, yo, k5
row35 'ssk, k4, yo, k6
row37 'ssk, k3, yo, k7
row39 'ssk, k2, yo, k8
row41 'ssk, k1, yo, k9
row43 'ssk, yo, k10
row44 P

I knitted the first and last 5 stitches, but you can add whatever amount you want.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern, I admired your blanket when you posted the picture. I'm going to try it for a baby blanket to start, but I'd love to make a queen size also. Do you remember how many you cast on?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

It was somewhere around 230, there was 17 pattern repeats, so I casted on17 repeats of 12 stitches with 10 extra for the border. I hope that makes sense My math is beyond terrible haha.


karenh said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the pattern, I admired your blanket when you posted the picture. I'm going to try it for a baby blanket to start, but I'd love to make a queen size also. Do you remember how many you cast on?


----------



## Jpitman (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

This is beautiful. Two questions: what size needle did u use and about how long did it take u to make it? Ok one more: what is the size?


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Crystal. It is very generous of you :thumbup:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> It was somewhere around 230, there was 17 pattern repeats, so I casted on17 repeats of 12 stitches with 10 extra for the border. I hope that makes sense My math is beyond terrible haha.


It does make sense. My math is not great either, but I think it may be about 214 now that you explain it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Crystal, beautiful blanket, what yarn weight did you use??


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crystal many thanks for the pattern. Love the color and your work is lovely. I am an afghan maker and love trying new pattetns. Yours looks very interesting.

Fiona. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used size 8 needles, and it took just over a month to do. It fits our queen sized bed perfectly.


toto said:


> This is beautiful. Two questions: what size needle did u use and about how long did it take u to make it? Ok one more: what is the size?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Red Heart Super Saver. I used exactly 10 balls.


westpond said:


> Crystal, beautiful blanket, what yarn weight did you use??


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Wow what a big project. It looks beautiful. I sure you where happy to get it off those needles lol. It would take me a lot longer than a month -I must admit.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pattern! Your blanket is lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

To be honest, I thought it would've taken a few months to do, I was actually surprised at how fast it went considering I only knit off and on maybe an hour or so at a time. Maybe like 4 hours a day.


brims said:


> Wow what a big project. It looks beautiful. I sure you where happy to get it off those needles lol. It would take me a lot longer than a month -I must admit.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's very pretty, Thank you :-D


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's wonderful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful &#128587;


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

After row 44 do you start with row 1 again?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. Yours came out beautiful. I hope mine comes out just as beautiful as yours did.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I just love it have been looking for a bed cover for the queen . So now does it just fit the top of the bed or does it hang over the sides, like a spread does? 
Your instructions are great easy ready and follow. 
Thanks. Red heart jumbos are on sale right now good timing.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Stunning blanket, thank you so much for writing out the pattern!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I so admired the pic you posted the other day. Thanks for giving us the pattern. Very easily understood. Hope to make one some day after I finished the one I'm working on right now.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes.


fgould said:


> After row 44 do you start with row 1 again?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

SO pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fredericka (Feb 3, 2015)

It is beautiful!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks. It is a very simple pattern, especially with every second row being a purl row, maybe that's why I was able to make it so fast haha.


Suo said:


> I so admired the pic you posted the other day. Thanks for giving us the pattern. Very easily understood. Hope to make one some day after I finished the one I'm working on right now.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW - that is beautiful


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

It hangs down just like a bedspread. I did post it under pictures if you look for Shark Tooth Blanket you will find other pics of it.


jannyjo said:


> I just love it have been looking for a bed cover for the queen . So now does it just fit the top of the bed or does it hang over the sides, like a spread does?
> Your instructions are great easy ready and follow.
> Thanks. Red heart jumbos are on sale right now good timing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, very pretty


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

new to knitting can you explain the 17 pattern repeats as I do not understand this


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

another question are purling row not listed in pattern may seem apparent to more knowledgable knitters


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty and somehow soothing. It makes me think more of ocean waves than the sharks teeth in that ocean. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You purl every second row.
The pattern is a multiple of 12 stitches, so I casted on 12 stitches 17 times, and that gives you a repeat of 17. But don't forget to cast on 10 extra stitches for the edge. So before you start the pattern, knit the first 5 and the last 5. Start doing the pattern after you knit the first 5 stitches. I hope that makes sense to you. If not, get back to me.


ellisretired said:


> another question are purling row not listed in pattern may seem apparent to more knowledgable knitters


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm, shark teeth in the ocean.....not too soothing to me, haha that was the first thing I thought of after I read what you wrote. Too funny.


julietinboots said:


> Very pretty and somehow soothing. It makes me think more of ocean waves than the sharks teeth in that ocean. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#127799;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you it does anxious to try this


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

CrystalP said:


> CO multiples of 12 plus 10. K the first 5 and last 5, slipping the first st purlwise.
> 
> row 1 'yo, k10,k2tog'
> row 2 and all even rows P
> ...


That is really nice, thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You're welcome, you're ALL welcome. It's really nice when others like what you've done.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

CrystalP said:


> You're welcome, you're ALL welcome. It's really nice when others like what you've done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

O, too, really appreciate the time you took to share your pattern with us. Thank you!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

ok wonderful its just beautiful. Thanks for helping everyone.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Your blanket is stunningly beautiful..thank you for sharing!!!!!
julie


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, Thank you for the pattern, very good of you, all the best wishes


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

row 2 and evenly numbered rows are purl.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

CrystalP said:


> CO multiples of 12 plus 10. K the first 5 and last 5, slipping the first st purlwise.
> 
> row 1 'yo, k10,k2tog'
> row 2 and all even rows P
> ...


Beautiful blanket! Thanks for posting these directions!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I used size 8 needles, and it took just over a month to do. It fits our queen sized bed perfectly.


Is that mm


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking your time to post your beautiful afghan with the pattern :!: :thumbup:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty afghan! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your pattern instructions. I think I will also start with a baby blanket with this pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love this pattern! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

The circs I used were a little thicker than a pen. I like a fatter needle. I really don't know what size they were. I like a thicker needle because I like a looser knit. Obviously if you use a smaller needle it will be a tighter knit. So, I guess it's up to you what size you use.


jeanbess said:


> Is that mm


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You're all very welcome, and thank YOU.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

CrystalP said:


> You're all very welcome, and thank YOU.


Crystal, since you have the patience of a saint: does the 'ssk' mean slip stitch, knit? If not, what is it please. Thanks so much.

You post of the spread on the bed shows how really beautiful it is. It will be an heirloom one day. And the color is lovely too.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Crystal, since you have the patience of a saint: does the 'ssk' mean slip stitch, knit? If not, what is it please. Thanks so much.
> 
> You post of the spread on the bed shows how really beautiful it is. It will be an heirloom one day. And the color is lovely too.


Sarah,
I'm making this blanket right now. The ssk is slip one stitch, slip the next stitch then knit the 2 together.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Bubba24 said:


> Sarah,
> I'm making this blanket right now. The ssk is slip one stitch, slip the next stitch then knit the 2 together.


Thanks very much Bubba. I appreciate your help. What color are you making? I have not decided as yet.
I used to live in East Setauket, next to Stony Brook in Suffolk County. Where did you live?

Again, thanks.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Thanks very much Bubba. I appreciate your help. What color are you making? I have not decided as yet.
> I used to live in East Setauket, next to Stony Brook in Suffolk County. Where did you live?
> 
> Again, thanks.


I am doing it in Aruba Sea. It's coming along good. A very easy pattern.
I'm from Rocky Point.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Love your pattern. For new to knitting the size 8 needle (because of # of stitches) would be on a cable needle. And you said every other row (even # rows) are purl rows.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

That's affirmative. Except for the edges, which are knitted for the border.


toto said:


> Love your pattern. For new to knitting the size 8 needle (because of # of stitches) would be on a cable needle. And you said every other row (even # rows) are purl rows.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

That is a very pretty color. You may be surprised at how fast it knits up. Mine only took a month, and that's knitting only 3 or 4 hours a day.


Bubba24 said:


> I am doing it in Aruba Sea. It's coming along good. A very easy pattern.
> I'm from Rocky Point.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

CrystalP said:


> That is a very pretty color. You may be surprised at how fast it knits up. Mine only took a month, and that's knitting only 3 or 4 hours a day.


Yes it is a fast knit. I love the way it's going so far. I had to put it down to finish 2 Easter knits.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love your blanket, admire your tenacity. Hope it belongs to someone who appreciates the skill and time that went into it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I am doing it in Aruba Sea. It's coming along good. A very easy pattern.
> I'm from Rocky Point.


This is mine but the colour is darker than the picture . I am doing it on a 5 mm. Needle in red heart super saver I just went back to Walmart to buy more yarn I have finest 10 in. And took two balls so I needed 4 more than the 12 I had so thought I better get it now to get the same lot numbers


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

That looks awesome. 
I actually think it looks better than mine because I used bigger needles and mine is looser and the holes are bigger.
I guess that's why I was done mine in just about a month.
I really like yours Jean.


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

I Love the pattern, thank you for sharing


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

How much yarn did you use for the Shark Tooth Blanket
Thanks
Dorise


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used exactly 10 balls of Red Heart. I used size 8 needles, so it's a very loose knit.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.
I am making it right now and am having a problem. I cannot see the pattern. I am using Peaches and Cream cotton yarn and size 8 needles. I cast on 142 stitches, because I am making it for a friend's granddaughter. I think that cotton is the best yarn for children because it is soft and really hugs the body. Do you have any suggestions???
Thanks
Cass


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Um, maybe it's because the cotton yarn is much thinner than Red Heart? Maybe try thinner needles? I'm not too sure what to tell you. How far along are you in the pattern, like did you do a complete pattern repeat yet? If you can, maybe you could show a pic of how far you are. I'll try to help you all I can.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was halfway thru one repeat and then decided to start over. So now I am into row 7 of the first repeat. Should I do a smaller version to see what happens???
I really do love this pattern. It is simple and easy..
Thanks for any help.
Cass


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, so I would think you should see the pattern developing. I loved the pattern too, it IS simple and easy with maximum results. Once you get yourself established with the pattern, I followed the holes to make sure they lined up on the angle. If they lined up each time, then you know you were ok, but if they were off kilter, then you knew somewhere you made a booboo. 
When you do the very first complete repeat, that is only half of the points, then when you do another complete repeat, that is when you see the whole 'Shark Tooth'. I would finish the second repeat, and check it out. I know that when I'm knitting a pattern, if I don't like it after the first coupe of repeats, I find something else to knit. I have zero motivation if I don't like the pattern. But, I would complete the second repeat and see what you get. Crystal.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

mamacass_2002 said:


> I was halfway thru one repeat and then decided to start over. So now I am into row 7 of the first repeat. Should I do a smaller version to see what happens???
> I really do love this pattern. It is simple and easy..
> Thanks for any help.
> Cass


I did it with a 4.5 mm. needle it turned out beautiful I just finished it, took me 4 months to do I am trying to figure out how to put the newly weds name and date on it than will bloke it and show you the finished blanket


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will try it.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see it.


jeanbess said:


> I did it with a 4.5 mm. needle it turned out beautiful I just finished it, took me 4 months to do I am trying to figure out how to put the newly weds name and date on it than will bloke it and show you the finished blanket


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried a small swatch and still could not see the holes. Maybe I am knitting differently than you. I knit with yarn in the back and purl with the yarn in the front. Could that be the problem???


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Well that sounds right. In the first half of the pattern you do yarn overs, and in the second half you do ssk. I really have no idea what's going on.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

I will go thru one whole pattern and let you know. Thanks


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pattern for your lovely blanket.


----------



## MrBobby (Apr 23, 2014)

This one's going onto my cast-on list. Thanks so much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful blanket, wow queen size!!!!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thanks for the pattern


----------

